# Is my Graphic card good ?



## TheMost (May 5, 2011)

hey guys i just wanna clarify with you Whether my graphic card is good for gaming or not 

Please specify how good is my graphic card 

When i play GTA4 , mafia 2 and all while driving the car fastly i get myself stuck and then stuck and then slowly .. while shooting of fighting it's ok 

Please let me know how good it is !

Specs:

CPU Type  : QuadCore Intel *Core 2 Quad Q6600*, *2400 MHz* (9 x 267)  

Motherboard Name  :  Intel Montpelier *DQ35MP* (1 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E         x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Gigabit LAN)  

(I mean *4gb RAM* onboard )

Motherboard Chipset  : Intel Bearlake *Q35*

*GPU :* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (896 MB)


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 5, 2011)

yes buddy your graphics card is good but i think you are playing at very high setting at very high resolution,so because of that it is lagging.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

Everything is fine, regarding Hardware. Which OS u are using?

remove the drivers using driver sweeper and re-install it.
See whether any background programs are running.
Try lowering the settings esp. shadows etc for 30 and see if it works fine & resolution.

Basically the game itself buggy so that even a system running GTX580 in SLI will run it smoothly.


----------



## TheMost (May 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Everything is fine, regarding Hardware. Which OS u are using?
> 
> remove the drivers using driver sweeper and re-install it.
> See whether any background programs are running.
> ...



OS : Win7 ultimate 
I have never installed any driver except Nvidia's on my own interest 
All the drivers were the one which came with Win7 

u want me to reinstall ??

My background apps :
*bayimg.com/bAhLBaaDO

Processes:
*bayimg.com/BAhLDAAdo

Forget MeGui and MPC ! i Know !


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

TheMost said:


> OS : Win7 ultimate
> I have never installed any driver except Nvidia's on my own interest
> All the drivers were the one which came with Win7
> 
> ...



Yes.

Also see if there are any background apps running, like AV, Firewall etc. That will slow things down a bit.

Get latest nVIDIA driver from their website and update it.


----------



## TheMost (May 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Yes.
> 
> Also see if there are any background apps running, like AV, Firewall etc. That will slow things down a bit.
> 
> Get latest nVIDIA driver from their website and update it.



Ya i have the latest updates 
U want me to Close even tuneup and Norton ??

What about a Dual boot with no programs ?? Which OS would u suggest ?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

Yes, do a Dual Boot.If you AV and Tuneup has Game mode, switch it. Try to lower the settings is game. What are the settings you are playing the game at? A screenie would be good.


----------



## eagle06 (May 5, 2011)

overheating can also be the reason check the temperatures when your computer is in full load.
And you can also use tweaked graphics drivers such as Xtreme-G drivers(tweakforce.com)


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

@OP which PSU?


----------



## TheMost (May 5, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> @OP which PSU?




I Don't understand sir !
Where can i find that ?


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

Power Supply Unit(smps)...

Brand? Model? Power rating?


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 5, 2011)

hey for GTA 4 did u update the game !!
because there was such an issue prior to update 
or trying playing some other game !!!
GTX 260 is a good card and shud'nd cause u any problem
if problem persist trying installing the card once again 
Which resolution are u playing games at ??


----------



## mitraark (May 5, 2011)

GTA IV is a buggy game. Try to get Metro 2033. If that runs fine on High , your GPU is very good.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 5, 2011)

mitraark said:


> GTA IV is a buggy game. Try to get Metro 2033. If that runs fine on High , your GPU is very good.



ya try this game metro 2033 as it can push ur card to max at u will come to know the problem !!


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

mitraark said:


> GTA IV is a buggy game. Try to get Metro 2033. If that runs fine on High , your GPU is very good.



OP has already stated this,



> When i play GTA4 , mafia 2 and all while driving the car fastly i get myself stuck and then stuck and then slowly ..





jerrin_ss5 said:


> try this game metro 2033 as it can push ur card to max at u will come to know the problem !!



i dont recommend doin t since OP *may* hav an insufficient PSU...


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 5, 2011)

hmm good point manju may be its better OP checks out which PSU is being used and let us know !!


----------



## TheMost (May 5, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Power Supply Unit(smps)...
> 
> Brand? Model? Power rating?



How to find that ?


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 5, 2011)

open your cabinet and check the sticker to box where all the wires are coming out from and getting connected to other devices !!


----------



## TheMost (May 5, 2011)

jerrin_ss5 said:


> open your cabinet and check the sticker to box where all the wires are coming out from and getting connected to other devices !!



CAni find that with any software ?


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

TheMost said:


> CAni find that with any software ?



Nope.. U have to open ur cabby n check...


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> OP *may* hav an insufficient PSU...



very likely.


----------



## TheMost (May 6, 2011)

It says,

Coller master
Extreme Power plus  600W

Model : RS-600-PCAR-E3
Type Intel form factor ATX 12V V2.3

PLease help me out .. please


----------



## furious_gamer (May 6, 2011)

TheMost said:


> It says,
> 
> Coller master
> Extreme Power plus  600W
> ...



Thats fine. Enuff to power your rig.

May be check CPU/GPU temps with help any temperature monitoring s/w.

Try re-install the drivers, and if possible game too. it worked for me before.


----------



## TheMost (May 6, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Thats fine. Enuff to power your rig.
> 
> May be check CPU/GPU temps with help any temperature monitoring s/w.
> 
> Try re-install the drivers, and if possible game too. it worked for me before.




Check this 

Mafia 2 benchmark Download Rec.avi from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## MegaMind (May 7, 2011)

Did u try ur GPU in any other PC?


----------



## TheMost (May 7, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Did u try ur GPU in any other PC?



No , Why ? is it not upto the mark ??


----------

